# cinno



## ferran

Ciao,
volevo sapere cosa significa _cinno _e in che dialetto è se è in dialetto?
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ma siamo almeno sicuri che sia italiano?
L'hai letto o sentito? Una frase intera magari?


----------



## infinite sadness

Può essere che hai sentito "cigno"?


----------



## giusyna

Ciao
Dovrebbe essere In dialetto emilano, gradita conferma o smentita ...... (ci sarà nel forum qualcuno di Bologna) ....e dovrebbe significare "bambino"
Mi sembra che venga usata anche in senso diciamo "negativo"...nel senso di "persona immatura"


----------



## Necsus

Da questo sito (vocabolario bolognese):
*fanciullo *sm fangen, pinen, to§satt, cinno, muclan


----------



## tie-break

giusyna said:


> Ciao
> Dovrebbe essere In dialetto emilano, gradita conferma o smentita ...... (ci sarà nel forum qualcuno di Bologna) ....e dovrebbe significare "bambino"


 
Confermo che viene dall'Emilia, vado spesso a Ferrara e lì lo dicono correntemente. 

In altre zone emiliane si dice anche _putin,_ mentre più a sud (romagna) _tabac, burdel._


----------



## ferran

Grazie a tutti. L'ho sentito proprio da un emiliano. 
Grazie ancora!


----------



## Camila

ferran said:


> Ciao,
> volevo sapere cosa significa _cinno _e in che dialetto è se è in dialetto?
> Grazie


 
Ciao a tutti, sto leggendo "Il Cinno", un racconto di Stafano Benni.
Siccome é la storia di un bambino, ma che diventa un ragazzo da 19 anni, cosa significa "L'indomani, alle prime luci dell'alba, si presentó al bar.
Era nato un Cinno". La storia finisce cosí.
Non ho capito cosa vuole dire Benni, sará una struttura liguistica? senso figurato?
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ricapitolando:
"Cinno" (= "piccolo") è tipicamente bolognese, ma è usato anche in altre parti dell'Emilia, ma non dappertutto. 
@ Cami: "Era nato un cinno" = "Era nato un bambino".

Saluti.
GS


----------



## Trentaduesima

"Cinno" oltre ad essere un bambino o un ragazzo, veniva utilizzato in Emilia per indicare l' apprendista dell' artigiano.
Il "cinno" da bar era il ragazzo che consegnava le varie ordinazioni a negozi e uffici nelle vicinanze del bar.
Era una figura molto comune fino agli anni 70, ormai scomparsa.


----------



## Camila

Grazie mille  Ho capito!


----------



## ursu-lab

Il cinno è un bambino, a Bologna e dintorni (non nel resto dell'Emilia). E il "cinno da bar" è in questo caso il _garzone_.


----------



## Camila

Ciao,
Sei molto gentile, ho capito...anzi ho letto un'altra volta quel racconto per incorporare questo nuovo significato! Saluti.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Trenta segnala una cosa molto interessante relativa a "cinno" inteso cone "garzone", "apprendista", ecc. C'è di più: anni fa, il "garzone " era apostrofato come "cinno" anche se, magari, era sulla sessantina (specie se il suo "capo" era sulla _sett_antina).
Tanti saluti.
GS


----------



## Camila

Sono molto gradita Giorgio. Ho imparato un sacco di parole nuove  apprendista non la conoscevo!
Cari saluti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hola, Cami.
"Sono molto grata... ..." 
GS


----------



## Camila

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hola, Cami.
> "Sono molto grata... ..."
> GS


 
Lo vedi? sempre imparo e correggo???


----------

